# Frequent Vomiting?



## Aczdreign (Jun 15, 2010)

So this morning I woke up cause I could hear Argos vomiting in his kennel. I took him outside and cleaned out the kennel while he finished up. The puddles were dark brown/green and the first few had chunks of food in them.
When it looked like he was done, I brought him back inside and stepped back out to finish with the kennel.
When I got back in, he was still throwing up in the kitchen. He must have vomited 8-10 times this morning that I've seen. He has been fine previous to this, and I have not changed his diet at all in over a month, though he did start a new bag of blue buffalo chicken and brown rice yesterday morning. After the initial green/brown vomit, he continued to wretch up what looked like clear/white foamy mucus or saliva, with the consistency of egg whites. I got him to drink a little water, and that came back up as well after a few minutes.
This all started about a half hour ago, and he is now sleeping next to the couch, he seems to be okay...
I did a forum search and found a post regarding bloat, but the only symptom that he is showing is the vomiting of foamy stuff. His belly is not swollen or tight.
Anyone have any idea what might be wrong?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

No more water, start pedialyte or gatorade. Where did you put down that sevin dust? 

EDIT: has he tried to go to the bathroom at all? Watch his stools, you may want to run him up to the vet. Anything he could have ate to cause a blockage?


----------



## Aczdreign (Jun 15, 2010)

I didn't put down sevin dust yet, I've been walking him in another area of the yard; the fleas tend to stay in their mulch coverage.

He has gone to the bathroom this morning, in between vomiting around the yard. Yesterday evening, I did notice that his stool was a little watery, and moreso this morning, but he has gone.

Also, thank you for the quickness of your response. 

EDIT: I don't have any gatorade around at the moment, I'll have to run to the convenience store. Is there any particular kind that would be best for him? Also, before I read your response, I got him to drink a little more water, and he has kept it down so far. He definately looks like he isnt feeling well, though. He is responsive, he can get up and walk, etc, but he looks like he feels tired or something.

EDIT again: Should I try feeding him something? It feels like a dumb question but he hasnt eaten yet and breakfast time is approaching.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

He ate something... that green stuff was stomach bile, and the foam is what is left in his stomach. 

Is he acting lethargic at all? I'd monitor him today. Watch for inconsistancies in the poo, solids to runny, to bloody. Watch for him to get lethargic and or seizures. 

I'm not saying this to freak you out by any means, but neela was poisoned by one of our neighbors when she was a pup. We've also freaked because indi has swallowed a toy squeeker.


----------



## Aczdreign (Jun 15, 2010)

Yes, he is lethargic, but responsive and if I call him he will get up and come to me.

I'm about 99% sure he wasnt poisoned, I watch him like a hawk when we go places and always end up with a pocket full of stuff that I pull from his mouth. 

I did check his toys, everything is intact.

EDIT: lmao so many edits. is there any particular kind of gatorade that is better than any others? any flavors that might disagree with him? another dumb question, i know, but im about to go run to the store and dont wanna make it worse.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Aczdreign said:


> Yes, he is lethargic, but responsive and if I call him he will get up and come to me.
> 
> I'm about 99% sure he wasnt poisoned, I watch him like a hawk when we go places and always end up with a pocket full of stuff that I pull from his mouth.
> 
> ...


I know the red gives me heart burn (all red drinks do) lol... no, any flavor will do... you're going for the electrolytes in it.

I know, I'm the edit queen lmao.


----------



## Aczdreign (Jun 15, 2010)

Okay, apparently he doesn't like the blue gatorade, I can't get him to drink more than a tiny bit of it. He still seems kind of lethargic, but he's following me around the house again, so it looks like he's feeling a little better.

I'll keep an eye on him for the rest of the day, but I'm wondering if I should feed him his normal breakfast (kibble with a boiled egg), or soft food, or withhold food until later this evening.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I'm so sorry, I assumed you've got an entire vets office at your house like i do :hammer: lmao You'll need a good sized syringe and give it to him orally. 

If you think he's feeling better, then i'd offer him a small ammount of food and water and see how he does after that.


----------



## Aczdreign (Jun 15, 2010)

I'm on it, thanks a lot.


----------



## Aczdreign (Jun 15, 2010)

So he ate and drank a little, he was still hungry afterward but I don't want to fill him up too much, just in case; I fed him about 1/3 what I normally would have.
Within five minutes, he had to go outside, and his poop was very, very watery. No blood visible, but he does seem as if he has more (after the initial rush) that he is having trouble passing.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Okay, well it's good news that there was SOMETHING that came out the back end (that means there isn't a complete blockage or something along those lines) and he showed interest in food... watch for any vomiting over the next 30-an hour from now.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Also I wanna say again what Shana already said.If he's vomiting and/or runny stools all day,make sure you're giving him all those electrolites.You definitely don't want him to get dehydrated.


----------



## Aczdreign (Jun 15, 2010)

Thanks, dixie!

He hasn't vomited since I fed him a little earlier, he did have to go outside and his poop looked like water. I applaud his bowel control, as there was quite a bit of pressure behind it.

Since then, I have fed him a little bit more, and in the absence of a syringe to force-feed him the gatorade, I poured some onto the food and he ate/drank it all up.

He is still lethargic, still sleeping, but he is mobile when he needs to be. I'll keep you posted, hope I'm not being a bother here, just really worried.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

You aren't a bother! definitely keep us updated!


----------



## Aczdreign (Jun 15, 2010)

Okay, everyone, the poop is back to normal.

I dunno what the deal was yesterday, but he's fine now.

Stupid dog got me all worried.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

It could've been just a 24 hr bug.. glad he's feeling better today though. Thanks for keeping us updated, and never hesitate to ask any questions at all when it comes to your dog! That's what we're here for!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

good to know he is feeling better but you know what it sounds like, he ate a frog. Do you have frogs around where you live? I e had clients call me in the middle of the night for the same thing. (don't ask me why they called me they should have called the vet) but it sounds just like what my 2 clients described. Then just about 2 weeks ago General ate a frog and his vomit was black and dark green, he threw up about a dozen times and at the end it was very foamy white. He was fine a few hours later but tired for the rest of the day. Frogs are toxic b ut can be deadly depending on what type you have where you live. Or it could have been something else toxic he got a hold of.

Again happy ot hear he is feeling better, it's always hard when they scare up like that.


----------



## Aczdreign (Jun 15, 2010)

performanceknls said:


> good to know he is feeling better but you know what it sounds like, he ate a frog. Do you have frogs around where you live? ... General ate a frog and his vomit was black and dark green, he threw up about a dozen times and at the end it was very foamy white. He was fine a few hours later but tired for the rest of the day. Frogs are toxic but can be deadly depending on what type you have where you live. ...


You know, I think you're right. That's exactly what his symptoms were, black/green vomit, and then white foam, and the squirts, and then he was fine. Guess his stomach just had to clear itself out. 
I do have frogs here (louisiana = swamp) and my yard is known for having legions of tiny (1-2") black toads hopping about, he must've eaten one and I didn't notice. I just find it strange that he held it in all night, he had been in his crate for about eight hours before he started to get sick.

Thanks again, guys, for all of your comments and assistance.


----------

